# Introducing Frankie and her amazing story



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

In August, my daughter and I were driving down a busy road when the car in front us threw a kitten out the window. I at first thought it was a McDonald's bag, until I came upon it and my daughter told me it was a kitten. I put on my brakes, and the cars behind me all tried to go around me, until they saw why I stopped. 

The little kitten, was stunned, looked at me and then ran across the street into a field. I turned around the car and tried looking for her, but no luck. My breeders house was about half mile in the direction that she ran, I prayed that was where she would end up,

Two weeks later, we are in the training building at my breeder's house and my daughter's friend point to the trash barrel and screams, "There is a kitten in the trash!" She sees us and runs behind a wall. After three hours of trying to coax her, my daughter was able to catch her in a trap with cheese. Guess what? She was the same kitten we had seen thrown from the car two weeks earlier! I brought her home and kept her in a cage in the garage until we had her vetted. Vet said she was under 8 weeks old, but could not tell how old. She has now found her home here with four golden retrievers that love her. She loves to be held, and I can tell she now just feels safe.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

She is so cute!! Congrats!! I can't believe how mean some people can be. Thank you for giving Frankie a home and loving her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She was meant to be ours! Can't believe how chubby she is now compared to that picture of her on the grooming table. I think that was the second we had her, and I did not want her introduced to the others yet.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh my goodness, she's adorable! What a terrible thing those people did to her! She was probably so scared. What a great story, I'm so glad she found her way to your breeders and into your family's loving arms  She's a very lucky kitty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Frankie's so cute, what a story she has.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love her coloring!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Frankie is a very cute kitten. Clearly she was meant to find her forever home with you


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow! That is an amazing story, clearly she was meant to be yours! She's also so adorable!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you everybody! This kitten is unbelievable, she is so velcro - cries and sticks her arms up when she wants to be held. Always has to be in the middle of our four goldens, has even tried to carry a tennis ball in her mouth.

Here she is in her Halloween outfit. I think she enjoyed wearing it too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Aawww, rescues are the best. People who can throw an animal away like that are the worst!! 
I have a velcro kitty that adopted us during a hurricane in 2011. He now thinks he's a dog, I call him my puppy. He has the exact same coloring as a golden, double coated too. So at least all the hair flying around my house will be the same color when my pup comes home in Feb!


----------

